# Top 5 & worst 5 puzzles of 2013



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

So as 2013 soon coming to an end here are my top 5 & worst 5 puzzles of 2013.

Top
5. SS 10x10 I'm glad to see it being out and filling the gap between the 9x9 and 11x11.
4. Fangshi - ShuangRen 1&2 I'm glad to see this 3x3 that came from a company that started in 2013 with no outside help and make the ShuangRen to be a good 3x3 that is good or better then the Dayan that has been out for a few years now.
3. Dansheng stickerless 5x5 It's good to see the worlds first stickerless 5x5 be out.
2. Maru CX3 As of being a 3x3 that started out as a summer project for Cyoubx(Albert You) and I'm glad to see it being made by a company that we all have knowned for a few years now.
1. YJ Sulong I'm glad to see that a 5 year old company is revamping there cubes to fit in with the modern cube it's also a good cube for it's cheap price.

Worst
5. V-cube 4x4 just because it's a KO of the X-cube 4x4.
4. Dayan Panshi IMO it's a good 3x3 but not better then a Zhanchi also cause of the bad molds.
3. Cyclone Boys cubes Despite the fact that there really good but ATM you can only buy them in stickerless which is not allowed in Comps.
2. Fangshi ShiShuang 2x2 Olny reason is cause you can't use your own sticker/color scheme.
1. Mf8 Legend V2 it just out right sucked.

Now I want to know what your top & worst puzzles of 2013 are. It has to be a puzzle that you can physically hold and solve in real time.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2013)

I disagree with every single mention on your entire list.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I disagree with every single mention on your entire list.



What why?


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 20, 2013)

So these are cubes, not like mods? Or I would say the Florian-ed Zhanchi.
I'll just stick to 3x3 and 4x4
Best:
Weilong
I'd have to say ShuangRen, not because it's really a good cube (not that it's not) but because made a step in piece design with the the edge-wings
Maru CX3
Weisu, finally a pre-florianed 4x4
Maybe Sulong, first good cheap cube (under $10 at every store I know of)

Worst:
Panshi. Yeah. Not much to say here.
mf8 Legend v2: A disappointment. I don't care about the tiles or anything but it just sucked.
Can't think of many other really bad cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> So these are cubes, not like mods? Or I would say the Florian-ed Zhanchi.



Ya Mods would count but they have to be done in 2013.


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd like to make it clear that I feel these are the top ones which have been released in 2013
Top: 
1. Moyu Weilong
2. Moyu Weisu
3. Mini SS 7x7? 
4. Dayan 2x2
5. Lingpo or CX3..

Worst: 
1. Moyu Shensu 4x4
2. Witfour 4x4 
3. Panshi (it's not the worst thing out there but it was a disappointment)
4. Shengshou Wind
5. Mf8 legend v2?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 20, 2013)

NOTE: These are only the cubes that I tried, so it's a pretty limited selection.

Top 5:
5. Mini SS 7x7 - This was a great idea with great execution by ShengShou.
4. FangShi - I'm not a big fan, but I can see why other people like it.
3. HanYing - Not as good as a WeiLong, but still an awesome cube up there with the best.
2. WeiSu 4x4 - Finally something to compete with SS!
1. WEILONG! - My favorite 3x3 all time.

Bottom:
5. SS Wind - Lockups
4. PanShi - Not a bad cube, but disappointing coming from Dayan.
3. Gans III - Too crunchy for me.
2. V-Cube 4 - lots of hype, not a great cube.
1. Type C mini 4x4 - I'm not sure that this was 2013, but I was really excited to have a mini 4x4 and that cube is terrible.

EDIT: The mini 4x4 is from late 2012, but I'll keep it on my list because I didn't get it until 2013 and it's the only cube I can think of that deserves the bottom spot 





Tim Major said:


> I disagree with every single mention on your entire list.



His things might not be on my list, but I thought there were some good points in there.


----------



## dithes (Dec 20, 2013)

You can use your own stickers on a fangshi 2x2, just use single color tiles.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 20, 2013)

You hate a cube because you can't in your mind have custom stickers. This list is stupid due to that reason for having it at no. 2


----------



## windhero (Dec 20, 2013)

No particular order:

1. ShengShou 7x7 LingLong; Great concept and I've seen loads of people break their pbs with this.
2. MoYu WeiLong; It just performs, great cube and my main.
3. Mini FangShi 54.6mm; The perfect size and feel for an OH cube imo.
4. ShengShou 4x4 v5; it's a small improvement but still made a difference. I love this cube!
5. Dayan 2x2; A nice rival for the wittwo v1, great cube. 

Worst:
1. V-cube 4: Not the right time to release another bad 4x4 with a big price tag into a market that already has a super cheap and good 4x4.
2. Dayan Panshi; Enough has been said about this one. We forced it, they made it. End result is ****.
Cant think of anything else.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

The WeiLong was definitely a huge step forward this year.
Perhaps I just haven't tried enough of the other new cubes, but so far it has been the only cube I can really *trust*. It does all the things I'd want a speedcube to do (good tension, corner cutting, etc.) without locking up or popping.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 20, 2013)

There have been lots of great new cubes this year and most will be mentioned plenty of times in this thread. I'd like to highlight one that doesn't get mentioned much: the ChiLong. I've tried nearly all the new 3x3 cubes this year, and this is the one that has impressed me the most. It feels just as enjoyable to solve as any of the more popular cubes, but whereas it took me some effort to get those others good, the ChiLong was close to perfect out of the box. Tension, lube, feel, corner cutting, non-lockiness, controllability were all so good I haven't dared adjust it for fear of messing it up. Awesome.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 20, 2013)

1. WeiSu

since I still feel GHv2 is still the best 3x3x3, I have nothing else to contribute


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 20, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> His things might not be on my list, but I thought there were some good points in there.



Seriously?

He says the Cyclone boys are good cubes, but they're on the bad list because they are stickerless. But the Diansheng 5x5 is one of the best puzzles because it's stickerless. 

Also the Fangshi 2x2 is the second worst puzzle because it's stickerless.

They don't sound like good points to me.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Seriously?
> 
> He says the Cyclone boys are good cubes, but they're on the bad list because they are stickerless. But the Diansheng 5x5 is one of the best puzzles because it's stickerless.
> 
> ...



For the Diashneng 5x5 before it came out did you ever think that there would never be a Sickerless 5x5? but Diansheng made it possible also there exploring different ways that these puzzles can be made.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Seriously?
> 
> He says the Cyclone boys are good cubes, but they're on the bad list because they are stickerless. But the Diansheng 5x5 is one of the best puzzles because it's stickerless.
> 
> ...



Confession: I only read his top cubes.


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 20, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Seriously?
> 
> He says the Cyclone boys are good cubes, but they're on the bad list because they are stickerless. But the Diansheng 5x5 is one of the best puzzles because it's stickerless.
> 
> ...



Judging a puzzle by its appearance is a pointless reference. One should judge a puzzle by its mechanism or performance for example, but those are subjective things. One person could enjoy a HuanYing because it has a crunchy feeling, but another one could love the WeiLong because is fast and smooth. Like I don't go to a competition and get a sub-15 average with the ShiShuang and say: "Oh, I could've faster with another cube, but this one uses tiles so it's garbage"


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 20, 2013)

Top:
5. Dayan 2x2
4. Mini ShengShou 7x7
3. MoYu WeiLong
2. YJ SuLong
1. MoYu WeiSu

Worst:
5. Fangshi ShuangRen
4. YJ ShenSu
3. YJ ChiLong
2. ShengShou 10x10
1. Dayan PanShi


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 20, 2013)

inb4 rj says *WEILONG!!!!!*

Best:
1) Weilong
2) CX3
3) Weisu
4) Dayan 2x2
5) Gans III (because of it's OHness)

Couldn't name the 5 worst.


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2013)

No particular order

Best: 

Mini SS 7x7
WeiSu
WeiLong
Lingpo
Dayan 2x2

Worst:
Cant think of any currently


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 20, 2013)

best:
1) shengshou mini 7x7 (because WR smashing is great)
2) Moyu Weisu (because finally a new 4x4)
3) Moyu Weilong (because WR smashing is great)
4) Dayan 2x2 (because WR smashing is great)
5) CX3 (because Cyoubx is great)

worst:
1) Dayan Panshi (because epic fail)
2) Fangshi Shuangren (because crazybad hype over meh cube)
3) Dayan+MF8 4x4 v2 (am disappoint)
4) Gans III (because it's awful)
5) Moyu Weilong (weitu much hype. Love/hate relationship)


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> inb4 rj says *WEILONG!!!!!*


As all of his top 5 

1. Weisu
2. Weilong
3. ShuangRen
4. LingPo
5. Dayan 2x2
I haven't had enough new cubes to really know what to include in a top 5. The top 2 are only from what I've heard.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 20, 2013)

Top:
1.) Shengshou Aurora (hasn't been mentioned yet? I love this cube!)
2.) Weilong
3.) Weisu
4.) CX3
5.) SuLong

Worst: Panshi- I just plain hate this cube


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 20, 2013)

Top 5

1) Wei Su (a f***ing awesome cube not much more to say)
2) Mini 7x7 (again just a great cube)
3) Wei long
4) Dayan 2x2 ( I think it came out this year lol)
5) Huan Ying

Worst

1) ling po ( I just hate it mine is awful)
2) YJ ShenSu (just a garabge cube)
Uh, no other cubes I hate so yea...


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 20, 2013)

Best (particular order)

1) FangShi ShuangRen. I know that the opinions on this thing are very controverse but i just soooo love mine <3 (it's V2 besides)
2) ShengShou 10x10. It's just inspiring to see that a squared 10x10 is possible
3) WeiSu. Finally there's something equal to the ShengShou
4) WeiLong. Damn fast but properly overlubed just so smooth and nice to control
5) DaYan 2x2. I mean it's ZhanChi-based which basically says it all, huh?

Worst (no particular order)

1) ShenSu. nah. failed attempt to hop into the 4x4 market
2) DaYan MF8 4x4 V[Insert any number here]. nah. failed attempt to hop into the 4x4 market
3) PanShi. They released it simply because they're DaYan but it's corners tend to break very easily
4) DianSheng Stickerless Big Cubes. They're Ball Core ones, and don't quite convince me.
5) V-Cube 4x4. nah. the most failed attempt to hop into the 4x4 market I've seen until today.


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 20, 2013)

Best:
5. Dayan 2x2
4. Mini ShengShou 7x7
3. MoYu WeiSu
2. CX3
1. MoYu Weilong

Worst:
5. Mf8 Legend v2
4. YJ ShenSu
3. YJ ChiLong
2. Gans III
1. Dayan PanShi


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 20, 2013)

Weisu is good

um

and SS mini 7x7 is good

and

um

the dayan megaminx wasn't released in 2013 was it

yeah that's the only new stuff I have


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2013)

Best:

1. Dayan 2x2
2. WeiSu
3. Mini SS 7x7
4. LingPo
5. idk

Worst:
1. FangShi 3x3s
2. FangShi 2x2
3. Dayan Panshi
4. Cyclone Boys 2x2
5. WeiLong


----------



## Mikel (Dec 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Worst:
> 5. WeiLong



I thought your main was a Weilong though?


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2013)

I've never really been one to try lots of cubes. My list:

Best cubes:
1) Mini SS 7x7
2) Weilong


----------



## kcl (Dec 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I thought your main was a Weilong though?



Haaaaa he hates it with a passion. He uses it bcuz he has nothing else decent enough XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 21, 2013)

^ what he said.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 22, 2013)

i got a really teent amount of cubes but here's mine
1)lingpo(got it for a cheap price,and its awesome)
2)shengshou 4x4(also very cheap,and in this case you get a lot more than you pay for)

worst
v-cube 4.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2013)

DAoliHVAR said:


> i got a really teent amount of cubes but here's mine
> 1)lingpo(got it for a cheap price,and its awesome)
> 2)shengshou 4x4(also very cheap,and in this case you get a lot more than you pay for)
> 
> ...



The SS 4x4 was not released in 2013


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 22, 2013)

The v5 of it was.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> The v5 of it was.



I had my V5 since November of 2012


----------



## rudra (Dec 23, 2013)

Best

1. Moyu Weilong
2. Dayan Panshi
3. Yj Sulong
4. Fangshi ShuangRen

Worst

1. Dayan+MF8 4x4 (probably v3)
2. Maru CX3


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 23, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I had my V5 since November of 2012


Oh. Looks like got the news late then.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 23, 2013)

Just because you can't customize the colour scheme on the Fansghi ShiShuang doesnt make it a bad cube. And they are releasing a model with stickers, Phil Yu from thecubicle.us told me.


----------



## kcl (Dec 23, 2013)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Just because you can't customize the colour scheme on the Fansghi ShiShuang doesnt make it a bad cube. And they are releasing a model with stickers, Phil Yu from thecubicle.us told me.



Ehhh from what I hear it still isn't great in general.


----------



## Cubiquitous (Dec 26, 2013)

I got my Moyu Weilong as a gift yesterday and I can't seem to set it down. Love it.

There is a lot of negativity towards PanShi here. I have to say that it can be very fast. I have been using a lot to help train me against relying on corner cutting. It is not that it doesn't do corner cutting well, it is just that cutting corners on it has more resistance than on a ZanChi. I hate my Type-C Whitlong way more, but since it locks up when I squeeze it too hard, I use it to train myself not to squeeze to hard.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'd like to make it clear that I feel these are the top ones which have been released in 2013
> Top:
> 1. Moyu Weilong
> 2. Moyu Weisu
> ...


 

Exact same. Thanks for saving me the typing.


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> Exact same. Thanks for saving me the typing.



lolwat wasn't the Shensu your main for a while?


----------



## Keanu Trias (Jan 18, 2014)

Top:
1) ShuangRen -I don't see a reason for this to not be here.
2) GansPuzzle -A great cube.
3) ShiShuang -WOULD BE SO MUCH BETTER IF IT HAD STICKERS INSTEAD OF TILES OMG
4) Weisu -Would have been higher if internals didn't keep popping.
5) SuLong -A extremely good cube for the price.

Worst:
1) Weilong -Okay, hate me. I personally didn't like this cube at all.
2) CX3 -It was really crunchy for me. Felt too blocky.
3) Panshi -I really don't have to say anything about this.

Yeah that's about it.
.-.


----------



## Immaperson (Jan 20, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Just because you can't customize the colour scheme on the Fansghi ShiShuang doesnt make it a bad cube. And they are releasing a model with stickers, Phil Yu from thecubicle.us told me.



actually, only the 55mm has stickers. You could put stickers over the tiles, but you'd need bigger stickers, unlike the dayan. And the shishuang also just isn't very good. Dayan 2x2 beats WitTwo V1, ShiShuang, AND the LingPo in my opinion.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 22, 2014)

Best Manufactured: Meffert & Mf8
Best Custom Made: Traiphum 
Worst: 1 dolar cubes that we can find at any shop


----------



## CubingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is my list;

Top 5 best puzzles of 2013;
5. Shengshou 10x10- World's first mass produced 10x10.
4.Fangshi ShuangRen- Finally good to see something overcome the Zhanchi.
3. Dayan 2x2- Something to counterpart the wittwo.
2. Moyu Weisu- Enough said.
1. Moyu Weilong- Favorite 3x3 of all time.

Top 5 worst puzzles of 2013;

5. Shengshou Wind- Good for only a few people in the puzzle community.
4. New Rubiks Cube (Not Speedcube version)- A big difference in the mechanics, still crappy turning.
3. Dayan Panshi- We were expecting more from you, Dayan. We really were.
2. Gans III- Great design, but locked up way to much for me.
1. Diansheng stickerless 5x5- Although the first stickerless 5x5, it was not very good at turning, I confused the colors easily, and it locked up too much.


----------



## Alive (Jan 28, 2014)

i dont understand why you all are giving the V4 so much crap, i have both versions and while they could be better its far better than the eastsheen 4x4 and from what iv heard its better than the x-cube and the Shengshou 4x4 isnt better by much.


----------

